# Need advice-husband spends our money on his sister



## sue1976 (Apr 8, 2011)

My husband of five years has been constantly spending our money on his sister. They go out usually once a week, I am fine with spending time with her but its just every time he goes out with her her spends outrageous amounts of money on the two of them. We both work and try to make ends meet. His sister is four years older then us, works and has her own place. The problem is she always says she's broke. I find out later she spent her paycheck on a new watch or material goods. Its frustrating because lately he's been lying to me and saying she has been paying when in fact she hasn't. I pay our bills so I see our visa charges. I ask him and he lies and says she gives him cash. Lately we've been trying to fix up our house but he gets on my case and tells me we can't afford to go out to dinner we need to keep saving. How can we keep saying when he spends money on her and then tells me we can't do anything this weekend. I am so annoyed and don't know what to do. I try to talk to him about it but he brushes it off. Just this weekend he spent over $300 dollars on the two of them, they went to a wine show and then lunch and dinner. I'm so frustrated and upset. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I know I can't win against family but I feel like I suffer while she takes advantage of him.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

That's beyond weird and I would find it very insulting if my (future) Husband wanted to take other people out to dinner (anyone, sister, brother, mother, children, the next door neighbour whoever!) and did not want to take me out and said we couldn't afford it.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Your husband is enabling his sister's spending habits. Money should be going towards the family he created with YOU, not his family of origin. I think your sister in law may also be driving a wedge between the two of you...was she very jealous when you married?
Just like Syrum, I would be insulted and angry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadieBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

That is very strange, it is as if he is wining and dining his sister almost like he would another woman. Are you sure it is just him and his sister or could she be taking a friend along? Or looking at it another way, is their relationship a normal brother and sister relationship other than the amount of money he spends on her? 


I agree with the previous posters that I would be angry if my husband could spend that amount of money on someone else but refuse to take me out to dinner also. 

If your husband is going to be this irresponsible with the money you may want to consider taking steps to protect yourself. Until your husband can get his spending under control you may want to open a savings account in your name and put away a few dollars every month. I'm not saying to stop contributing your fair share to the household expenses, but if the money your husband is spending is from a joint account maybe you need to protect some of your own assets.


----------

